# E-Lake 5/15



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Headed up to Electric Lake this morning got a bit of a late start. After sitting at the Hwy 6/31 junction for 15 minutes due to construction :evil: was able to get the line in the water around 8:45 about an hour and a half later than planned. I ended up fishing along side scientificangler and his mini aunterage. I started by throwing a blue fox w/ a purple bell and red blade,and picked one up within the first 3-5 casts. He hit my blue fox about 3-4 feet from shore. The fish seemed to be hitting real soft so I had to do a real slow retrieve (which proved fatal to my blue fox running it into the rocks) I managed to pick up another cutt with the blue fox before I lost it. I also lost my forceps to go along with the loss of my lure. I hate losing gear :evil: feels like a swift kick to the sugar lumps. I also almost took a swim by stepping on a loose rock. I think the rocks on the E-lake dam must have been dropped from 100 ft in the air when it was constructed those rocks are brutal. I then picked up a few on a countdown rapala scientificangler was picking them up on LC's (that's another thread) the interesting thing is that each time either of us switched the color of our rapala or LC we picked up fish on the first cast -Ov- -Ov- . The total was 4 fish bagged 4 fish lost and 3 were released to live another day. I don't have any live action photos just post trip in the back yard.

this guy was the biggest he was pretty fat  
[attachment=5:1y1218bt]IMG_0037.JPG[/attachment:1y1218bt]

[attachment=4:1y1218bt]IMG_0038.JPG[/attachment:1y1218bt]

Going on the BBQ tomorrow
[attachment=3:1y1218bt]IMG_0042.JPG[/attachment:1y1218bt]

these were the 2 bigger fish in the 14"-16" range
[attachment=1:1y1218bt]IMG_0045.JPG[/attachment:1y1218bt]
[attachment=0:1y1218bt]IMG_0046.JPG[/attachment:1y1218bt]

After satisfying my fishing munchies at the farview walkers I wanted to hit a little special place before I headed home. The water was super turbid and fast, but there is always a little hole that treats me nice. I was able to coerce a half dozen to hit my lil' Jakes spinner. I'm a little peeved about the only picture I took here sorry for the glare. Picture doesn't do these little beauties justice.
[attachment=2:1y1218bt]IMG_0035.JPG[/attachment:1y1218bt]

nice day on the water :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good work!! Love that place. I hear those cutts are tasty but I dont really like trout that much. Hope you enjoy em!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ah, more jealousy. Too bad you lost some gear, but what trip is complete without taking a dive, eh? :lol: 

The rocks on the dam might hold some surprises as far as stability, but they're great cover for forage fish. I'll take it. My wife always groans when I want to fish from any dam. Not so good with boulder hopping, I guess. They're really tricky when there's snow covering the gaps between the rocks.

At least you caught some fish though. I must've missed the construction when I made my trip that way. Sounds pretty crappy.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

I figure that since I fished the same place at the same time we don't need a new thread. Fished about 30 yards from fishmogul this morning. Great guy who was more than willing to share advice and make sure everyone caught fish! We caught 2 fish in the first 5 minutes on Lucky's. I forgot to buy minnows Thursday night so we needed the minnow trap to come through for us...minnow trap came up with one redside in about 3 hours...the redside caught us a nice cutt in about 30 seconds. Fortunately we had a full complement of LC ghost minnows and laser rainbows on hand. Caught 10 fish, hooked and lost another 15 or so (the other fishing member of my "entourage" was having a rough day...tons of hookups but he lost A LOT of fish). My fishing was pretty limited due to the fact that the third member of the entourage was my 2 year old son! The water is still pretty dirty and the wind was COLD. The fish we kept have all been eaten already...grilled to perfection over wood with Hawaiian salt.

P.S. This is another vote for LC. They work. Not saying other things don't, I just have faith in the ghost minnow.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah I love the ghost minnow also.. unfortunately the only action they saw was from the trunk of my car. Didn't take the whole bag down with me, but the raps fared well enough :lol: . I need a fancy net like that  you were fast eating those guys..mine will see the BBQ tomorrow. That sucks about all the hang ups..on one cast I hit the wire and it almost hung up.. that would have sucked. :evil:


----------



## rooster2000 (Oct 9, 2008)

nice i cant wait til i can get some time to do some fishing just been to busy hope to get out soon.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Good work fellas!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> on one cast I hit the wire and it almost hung up.. that would have sucked. :evil:


Ahhhh, the wire! I know it all too well. Luckily, I've only lost one lure to it, but I've wrapped my line several times.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> FishMogul said:
> 
> 
> > on one cast I hit the wire and it almost hung up.. that would have sucked. :evil:
> ...


you should have rode that little bucket cart thingy out to retrieve your lure...I bet if you lost one of these you would get out there on it. (just messin' with ya)

$21.99 :lol: 
[attachment=0:2smwduy8]picluckycliveminnow1.jpg[/attachment:2smwduy8]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

...if the cart wasn't locked to the post on the dam, I'd fish from the tower.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> ...if the cart wasn't locked to the post on the dam, I'd fish from the tower.


+1000 One time I was there, a crew came and went out to the tower. I asked for a ride but they wouldnt let me. Those guys hauled down to that tower!!


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Made my way up to Electric yesterday afternoon (Fri 15th). Caught half a dozen in a couple hours of fishing. Also caught about 10 dozen minnows in my minnow trap. They aren't in there as thick as they were last year at this time, but there are still lots of minnows you can catch if you put your trap in a good spot. Stopped at Huntington on the way home as there was around 30' of open water. Used a minnow on one pole and casted lures with the other. Only wound up with one there in about 45 min of fishing but in was a fat 18'' tiger. Forgot the camera as usual so no pics.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see that E-lake is producing I am not sure why we don't see more 20+ cuts out of there with the minnow forrage that is available to them.


----------

